# Public Land



## Pahunter17 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hello all I am From Pennsylvania and use to hunt some public lands in NE Ohio and was looking to come back this year. Anyone able to give me some info or tips before i drive the three hours?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

You have the shenago wildlife area on the border, but I wouldn't drive three hrs to hunt it, u could go to New York in less time. No deer in PA worth hunting?


----------



## Pahunter17 (Nov 15, 2015)

I was thinking Dorset, or New Lyme. I'm tagged out here in pennsylvania and would like to keep hunting somewhere this season.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

North east public lands are way over pressured. I live there and drive 100 miles south to find decent deer numbers. I would say try Egypt valley or jockey hollow. Both are strip mine reclaim land. pressure is not too bad other than opening day of gun.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

public land very tough get in swamps of close to em


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

You have to consider that NE Ohio is a triangle of three major population centers. Cleveland, Akron, and Pittsburgh.

Depending on where you are from you might be better served to drive to SE Ohio.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

EV and Jockey have been really devoid of deer since I started there in '12. Something really needs done about the lak of deer on public lands.


----------



## cbranig161 (Jul 25, 2014)

I only hunt public lands and this year I've see the most deer while in the tree. I've never been to EV or jockey, so wouldn't know how pressured they are. The deer are definitely out there, just need to figure their movements.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Flatty01 said:


> EV and Jockey have been really devoid of deer since I started there in '12. Something really needs done about the lak of deer on public lands.


I agree the population on both these areas is way down but still much better than than the smaller areas in the northest. I also agree the state needs to do something about the decline in the public land deer herds.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

theres a little road named mulligan east in the shenago wildlife area, enter from the east, hunt the north.. thats all im saying...


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Pahunter17 said:


> Hello all I am From Pennsylvania and use to hunt some public lands in NE Ohio and was looking to come back this year. Anyone able to give me some info or tips before i drive the three hours?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


A major problem here in Ohio that does not seem to be as bad in the Keystone is deer driving. It is not unusual on any public hunting area to see as many as 30 hunters show up and put a line of standers down a field edge or through the woods and then the other half come through the block 20 yards apart. They kill a lot of deer by doing this. It is very prevalent in some of the SE areas and more so in the NE. Having said that, if you are talking bow hunting then most of the public hunting areas in the N.E or S.E will hold decent numbers of deer and the pressure is not bad. After the second day of gun season you will find very little pressure on any of the areas also. The S.E. reclaim sites such as Egypt Valley and Jockey Hollow do still hold quite a few deer but they have grown up with Russian Olive to the point that they are not huntable . Don't know how far you are from the New York boarder but if I were you I would head North to the Allegheny state park area. Seems to be some nice deer showing up there now.


----------



## Pahunter17 (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the information.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ezbite said:


> theres a little road named mulligan east in the shenago wildlife area, enter from the east, hunt the north.. thats all im saying...


Ah Ha! Someone who knows! 

For the most part, there are some incredible bucks on state wildlife areas, just not great numbers of deer. I've pheasant hunted at Grand River and Berlin and stumbled upon some of the most phenomenal buck sign I've ever seen! But, it's some of the hardest hunting you could ever do. Think about it, bucks that can survive to get old on public land have to be pretty cagey, and they'll be anything but easy. 

I have good hunting much closer to home, so I haven't invested the time on public areas. My BIL lives near Mosquito Creek Wildlife Area, and hunted it a lot years ago. He says there are absolute monsters in there, but to drag one out from where you have to go to shoot it would be like the nine labors of Hercules!


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Hit Berlin and West Branch, those spots hold deer and are close to PA. Like anything else, you have to put time in, and find some spots/movement patterns.....their there, just have to find them!!


----------

